# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  "σκύλογάτοπαιχνίδα" για παπαγάλους

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά κάθε φορα που πάω για τροφή
 βλέπω τέτοια παιχνίδια για γάτες και σκύλους
 και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν κατάλληλα για παπαγάλο...
(για μεσαίου μεγέθους και πάνω που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν πόδια για να τα πιάνουν φυσικά..)



φαντάζομαι τα έχετε δει και εσείς και σας έχει περάσει από μυαλό...


το τελευταίο τους τ έχω πάρει είναι από σκληρό πλαστικό
τα αλλα όμως είναι πιο μαλακα και δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν...μήπως κόψουν κάνα κομμάτι και το φάνε αλλα και με τα καλαμάκια πάλι κόβουν κομμάτια...
κάνουν?


βασικά μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό τς 2photo








απότι βλέπετε και τα καλαμάκια τα τσακίζουν...

----------


## vicky_ath

Τέτοιο της 2ης φωτό είχα πάρει και εγώ! Τα κοκατίλ το έπαιζαν 2 χρόνια χωρίς να το πειράξουν! Μετά το έβαλα στο ρίνγνεκ! Την πρώτη μέρα έβγαλε το κουδουνάκι που είχε μέσα! Τη δεύτερη βρήκα το παιχνίδι σε κομματάκια στον πάτο του κλουβιού! χαχαχα!!!

----------


## ringneck

*vicky* δεν φαντάζεσαι ποσο τα λιγουρεύομαι
ούτε για μένα να ταν
φοβόμουν επειδή είναι μαλακό μην το φάνε γιατί και τα καλαμάκια που είναι ανθεκτικά ας πούμε τα τσάκισαν

αλλα αφού είναι δοκιμασμένα...
όταν ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά θα σ πω εντυπώσεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giorgekid

Το τελευταιο το κυλινδρικό το εχω δει σε πολλα βιντεο στον πατο του κλουβιου των πουλιων αρα ειναι άκακο και επισης εχω δει και τετοια πλαστικά παιχνιδια σκύλων σε βιντεο που ανοίγουν τρύπες και βάζουν μεσα λιχουδιες!!!!

----------


## moutro

Έχω 2 από τα 4. Μια χαρά είναι να δεις πως θα τα χαρούν!

----------


## ringneck

πήρα το δεύτερο τελικά εντάξει παίζουν αλλα τους πέφτει  βάρη
δεν μπορούν να το ανεβάσουν στα ψηλά κλαδιά όπως το τα αλλα...
μάλλον θα τους το κάνω κρεμαστό...

----------

